# Making NCE Smart Booster dumb without powercab



## John Power (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the opportunity to buy a used NCE Smart Booster 3a 'for cheap' and would like to use it to boost a Sprog 3. To do this I need to switch off the command functions to make it a 'dumb' booster. The manual suggests that to turn off the command functions I need to push a switch on the base of the booster and plug in a NCE Powercab (that I don't have) to change a setting in the booster.

Does anyone know of a way to do this without the power cab. Or, for any fellow Sydneysiders out there, is there somewhere I could go to get this done? Would only take a few seconds I am guessing.

I am planning to power this with a 19.5v 6amp DC regulated laptop power supply. The manual specifies either an AC power supply 14-18v or a DC power supply 18-24 v. I am coming in at the low end voltage here. Any views on what output voltage I could expect to the track. On blog I read suggested the voltage could drop by 25%. 

Thanks


----------



## John Power (Jan 1, 2014)

After done further research it seems that the max output voltage for the unit is only 14 volts that it don't think will be enough for my engines. So disregard my questions above.


----------

